# Financial advice...



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

xisnotx said:


> i feel i should be afforded all the niceties of modern life without having to sacrifice the majority of my time to attain them.


I'm starting to wonder if you're just trolling. Come on and really think about how absurd that statement is. "I want everything but want to make no effort to obtain them. Just give them to me."


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

Do I deserve death if what I'm willing to do isn't what is wanted of me? Then I'll die.

In all seriousness...you don't know my struggle. You have no idea of my path. So just let me live how I wish. I'm asking.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

xisnotx said:


> Do I deserve death if what I'm willing to do isn't what is wanted of me? Then I'll die.


No you don't deserve death. You just don't deserve to get a bunch of stuff for doing nothing.


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

xisnotx said:


> it really sucks that no one gets what i'm saying.
> i feel i should be afforded all the niceties of modern life without having to sacrifice the majority of my time to attain them. i feel that if i instead spend my time producing value for the world, i should then be compensated with all that life has to offer. i feel the value i'll contribute to society will be much more should i be allowed to contribute in the manner i choose to, and not in a matter that i must in order to attain all that i desire. my production will be better, so your lives will better, and my own life will be much more bearable.


If people in society also feel that your contributions are valuable, then you should be able to charge for them, which will allow you to gain money to pay others for their contributions to your own needs. If others don't feel like those contributions are valuable then quite frankly they aren't. If you're not helping others then why would you expect them to help you? That's essentially what money is, sort of an IOU from society.

Depending on the value you are producing for society, you may or may not need to work a lot of hours in exchange for those IOU's.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

bluekitdon said:


> If others don't feel like those contributions are valuable then quite frankly they aren't.


This is where we fundamentally disagree. This isn't true. 
But, since we disagree so fundamentally...all I can ask is for you to rethink your position. 

As for me...I'm done with this thread. It'll start to make me angry...and I don't like being angry. So...yeah. Die, thread, die.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

xisnotx said:


> This is where we fundamentally disagree. This isn't true.
> But, since we disagree so fundamentally...all I can ask is for you to rethink your position.
> 
> As for me...I'm done with this thread. It'll start to make me angry...and I don't like being angry. So...yeah. Die, thread, die.


Why are you angry? Is it because people are saying you can't get something for nothing?


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

PowerShell said:


> Why are you angry? Is it because people are saying you can't get something for nothing?


Have a good day, PowerShell.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

This guy is clearly a troll.

Even in society where there is anarchy you wouldn't get that much for doing nothing.

Any debt you leave behind goes to your children. Need I send you the definition of 'selfish?'

Aside from that, live as you wish, but I don't see how you expect society to just hand you $100K for nothing. THAT'S extortion.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> If you do want to go to prison you'll still be sucking off the rest of society but if that's your plan, figure out something that doesn't harm anyone


Not sure if it was intentional, but nice double entendre !!




-ZDD


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> Any debt you leave behind goes to your children.


That is not true, at least in the US. Children are not responsible for their parents debt. The debt goes against the estate, and even then the executor is provided a fee for administering the estate (as well as the lawyer).

The only way for your children to be financially responsible for your debt is if they are co-signers or co-borrowers.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

> Knock it off, world.
> 
> Just let me live my life. wtf?


This may help you: Let me google that for you

It's a safe link, and I did the work for you so all you need to do is click.

Not everyone is cut out for society. That link will show you what you need to do.

Regards,


-ZDD


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> That is not true, at least in the US. Children are not responsible for their parents debt. The debt goes against the estate, and even then the executor is provided a fee for administering the estate (as well as the lawyer).
> 
> The only way for your children to be financially responsible for your debt is if they are co-signers or co-borrowers.


Well yeah, that's true. I was assuming that one would want to leave their estate to their children, but I guess that isn't the universal case.

Either way, one's estate left behind will be taxed heavily UNLESS you have a savvy accountant (that sets everything up for you in a cunning portfolio of S and C corporations).


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

PowerShell said:


> Why are you angry? Is it because people are saying you can't get something for nothing?


Ok, now that that's over...
It's because I feel nobody understands me. It's frustrating.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

If I'm a troll, the rule is not to feed me. You don't have to engage me.


Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> This may help you: Let me google that for you
> 
> It's a safe link, and I did the work for you so all you need to do is click.
> 
> ...


You're being mean.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

xisnotx said:


> Ok, now that that's over...
> It's because I feel nobody understands me. It's frustrating.


We understand you. You want all life has to offer but do not want to put in any effort required to obtain it. You sound like a child throwing a temper tantrum.


----------



## xisnotx (Mar 20, 2014)

"We understand..." *Proceed not to understand*

lol

Guess I'm alone.


----------



## AriesLilith (Jan 6, 2013)

Unfortunately, most of us have to work in order to continue living and to keep the system going. If everyone is not up to work then there would be no society nor system, and we all have to live by our own. The food you can get in the supermarkets are from farmers and workers, the clothes you can get are from workers too, even the computer you are using, the internet, the websites, are all products of some worker's contribuition.

This is how things are for most of us. You might have more difficulty dealing with this than others, which can happen, but it doesn't mean that you or anyone is entitled to receive free things with minimum effort. It would have been nice if we live in some utopia, then no one would need to do anything they don't want to and can live a nice comfortable life, unfortunately in the real life if no one works then no one would get the commodities or even basics of life.

The only way for you or anyone to be freed of working responsibilities is to suddenly get rich. And I doubt that you can get much tips about this, since rich guys are probably somewhere else and not at PerC.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

AriesLilith said:


> since rich guys are probably somewhere else and not at PerC.


And rich guys would tell him to earn their wealth like the majority of them did.


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

xisnotx said:


> If I'm a troll, the rule is not to feed me. You don't have to engage me.
> 
> You're being mean.


No, I'm being realistic. It's not easy but you'll get to travel, have no responsibilities beyond your daily needs and (hopefully) find what's important to you. 

Another way is to do something with your life and join the Peace Corps: http://www.peacecorps.gov

I'm sure they would love to have someone like you. There might even be a way to defer your student loans until you are out of the peace corps?

It beats sitting around or having a pity party on the internet.


-ZDD


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Zombie Devil Duckie said:


> No, I'm being realistic. It's not easy but you'll get to travel, have no responsibilities beyond your daily needs and (hopefully) find what's important to you.
> 
> Another way is to do something with your life and join the Peace Corps: Peace Corps
> 
> ...


Judging by what he is saying, Peace Corps would be too much work. Those guys actually work and get things done and are paid very little.


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

PowerShell said:


> Judging by what he is saying, Peace Corps would be too much work. Those guys actually work and get things done and are paid very little.


And usually do the work willingly, happily, and with a huge grin on their faces.


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

xisnotx said:


> ah well. lots of books in prison. and, i'd get to work out, too. maybe even write a book or two.
> 
> what should i go in for? what's the "best crime"?
> clearly, this whole thing isn't working out for me.
> ...


A lot of people think like this. I don't even blame some of them. My first job out of college was recruiting primarily those from the inner city into warehouse jobs. The monotony and working conditions they had to face were ridiculous. Most of them were taking public transportation too, and waking up hours before their shifts started. It made me so mad. Late? Fired! I spent a day pulling strings for this one girl who was late because someone was shot in front of her at a bus stop and she had to give a police report. I believed her too. She was one of my favorites. (Meanwhile, the apathetic were occasionally strolling in late themselves, but because they were hung over or something).

It's almost not even worth it to gun for middle class anymore. You get screwed in your tax bracket, you're without a lot of perks - there's so much brainwashing and guilt tripping (what, just to impress the people who unfairly have the odds stacked in their favor? That's about what it comes down to if you're not feeding a family). I'm seeing a lot of people taking a step back to make a big move in the realm of entrepreneurship somehow, or just saying f it, and drifting. 

People still barter. You have to be smart about it though. Acquiring connections is obviously the first step there. (I work at a spa, and I get my hair done for basically free, free massages, discounted esthetician services, etc). Finding a way to...get creative in your tax write offs is beneficial too. There are ways to play the system. You have to learn it though. (I have a friend who got a free boob job because she somehow managed to get a psychologist to vouch for that it was ruining her self esteem as an actress not to have one. Whaaa? Haha). 

Maybe you'll luck into a sugar mama, or an angel investor will miraculously fall into your lap (gotta have an idea). You have to offer something though, even if it's just the ability to cook a mean breakfast or what not, so that mama keeps you around.

Or. You could become a pirate. Don't expect people to respect that though or care about your feelings. 

When you go against the grain it's up to you to convince others of your worth.


----------

